# Should Anthony Weiner resign?



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Democratic rep Weiner of New York Tweeted a crotch photo of himself. Then lied for a week about it, said someone hacked his computer. He hasn't done anything illegal. Some are urging him to step down. He says he won't resign.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/anthony-weiners-confession-jon-stewart-jeff-jarvis-eliot-spitzer-weigh-in/2011/06/07/AGhS6CLH_blog.html

http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2011/06/07/137025147/anthony-weiner-takes-full-responsibility-whatever-that-means

Is this behavior relevant to his job in public service?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

In general I would say no, but I think he should resign for being such a wimp about it and not saying, "I did it." I guess no, not resign, just serve out his term, but really, why do these politicians keep doing these stupid things?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup. It's really a shame. I don't think he should resign. But he must have rocks for brains.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> In general I would say no, but I think he should resign for being such a wimp about it and not saying, "I did it." I guess no, not resign, just serve out his term, but really, why do these politicians keep doing these stupid things?


Because they are human and humans have a tendency to be stupid.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I think he should resign. I think *all* politicians should resign (regardless of party) in these types of situations. As a "leader" I look to politicians to make good, thoughtful decisions (in an ideal world). If these guys make such poor decisions in their personal lives and treat their wives this poorly, I don't think that they will necessarily make good decisions in their political lives or be able to represent their constituents well. Plus, they have way to much drama going on in real life to govern well. That's my opinion. If your personal life is a circus stay out of public policy!

ETA: Plus the lying about it really bugs me. If he lies about this, he'll lie about other things. I also have to give the big stinkeye to the blogger that stalked him for the info. THe accessibility of media has a dark side that hyper-partisan people are exploiting mercilessly.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

The way he behaves it's like he got married simply to fit the required roll, in order to get elected. Before and after his marriage: he doesn't seem to have changed his behavior one bit. He continued to act like a single guy.


----------



## frugalmum (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh yes, I think he should resign. If he had done anything like this in a non-government work context, on company time, on company premises, with the company phone line, he would be fired. At least some of the pics were sent unsolicited, and the teen(!!) he privately messaged had posted she had a crush on him. Somehow I doubt she would have gotten a private message from him if she'd been someone's grandpa. It's all so gross and unbecoming of someone in a leadership position. Another married congressman recently stepped down for sending just a shirtless pic of himself to a woman online. Weiner should follow suit.


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

Wait- weren't some of the recipients of his tweets underage? In which case, yes, he should resign.


----------

